# Irony only a movie fan might get?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It seems that the Charlton Heston movie "Soylent Green" was on late last night. Ironic that at the same time, millions of people were literally sleeping all over the streets of New York city (due to the blackout and inability to get to hotel rooms or home). Thought that many scenes from the movie could have been reshot for a remake (if ever there was one in the making)

I hope when they air "Omega Man", a plague and zombies don't just happen into reality.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

ahahahahha. That is great. I've tried to find Soylent Green on DVD, but I haven't so far. If any movie is ripe for a remake its that one.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> ahahahahha. That is great. I've tried to find Soylent Green on DVD, but I haven't so far. If any movie is ripe for a remake its that one.


I just got mine today... It was released about a week or two ago...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00009NHBM

YOu can also get Omega Man (just released) to get a full Charlton Heston "Future Stinks" theme going


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Picked it up this weekend, great flick from the past....about the future!!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!!


"IT'S PEOPLE!!!!SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE!!!!!"

SG is a good film if for nothing else edward g. robinson's last performance...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone read Harry Harrison's "Make Room, Make Room", which is what Soylent Green is loosely based on. Like the books "Planet Of The Apes", and "I am Legend" for "Omega Man", I found the movies more entertaining, perhaps it is Heston's screen presence, or just the hollywood treatment of the books, but the Hollywood versions hold more impact.

Planet of the Apes = Rod Serling/Statue Of Liberty ending...
Omega Man = The Christlike imagery at the ending...
Soylent Green = "IT'S PEOPLE!!!!SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE!!!!!"

The books endings were nowhere as dramatic...


----------

